# What to wear for squirrel hunting



## Plant

Dose it matter when squirrel hunting to wear all camo??


----------



## silverbullets

You don't have to wear camoflauge totally. I wear jeans with a dark shirt, sometimes camo, and my vest is khaki colored. I never have problems spooking squirells. The most important thing is to walk quite, try to move with the wind when you see a squirel in a tree and are close to it. Don't move a whole lot if you think a squirrel might know you are there. He will eventually forget and go back to cutting. Then you have him. Good luck


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye

Squirrels can actually see color, and animals in general recognize a human by thier human outline of thier body and also thier face outline (speaking in regard to thier sight sense). 

So I typically wear a camo jacket with dark or natural color pants and hat, and try to break up my face outline.


----------



## T-180

I don't think squirrels or most mammals can see color, maybe only a few shades. If they aren't hunted hard , almost anything will work as long as you move very slowly. If they are pressured or late season , camo will be a big benefit.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye

Not to be argumentative, but if you have research that shows they don't see color, I would truly like to read it and I will certainly stand corrected. But from animal research I have done regarding squirrels they do indeed see color. 

From www.squirrels.org/faq.html

Are squirrels color blind?

Research suggests, that the squirrel has "dichromatic" color vision, and therefore can see in color.
This would compare to a Human, that has "red-green" color blindness. 


And more and more researd is also showing that different species see varying degrees of color, not so much as humans but in a limited spectrum.

www.wisegeek.com/do-animals-see-in-color.htm


----------



## Huntinbull

I agree that squirrels can see some color, but often do not know what it represents. I wear a hunter orange daypack ( thanks to Nightprowler) and often wear some olive drab pants and solid color t shirts and find it is the movement that spooks squirrels. Be slooooowww and quiet and sit still if you get noticed and they forget.


----------



## fshnteachr

This time of year with heavy leaves, I don't think it really matters. As the leaves fall, I like to have more camo on.


----------



## Huntinbull

Hide your shape with broken patterns. Basic camo pants and long sleeved shirt or jacket are MORE than adequate.


----------



## Plant

Huntinbull, I tried getting ahold of you a little bit ago. Hope we can still make it out friday. 

Eddie


----------



## Huntinbull

PM sent Plant. hope to talk to you soon.


----------



## All Thumbs

i don't know if they can see colors or not, but hunting them for 45 years I can tell you they don't care what you wear. 

i do know if you go to public hunting, wear orange hat, pants, shirt, vest, everything with flashing xmas tree lights if you can. 

I only went once and there was a hunter behind every tree. Shots in all directions. I thought it was a paintball excursion. 

All Thumbs


----------

